
Can your smartphone really replace your point-and-shoot camera? - jseliger
http://www.techhive.com/article/2029961/can-your-smartphone-really-replace-your-point-and-shoot-camera-.html
======
hannibal5
Yes it can. For most point-and-soot use it's more important to have the camera
always with you than small differences in image quality.

